# Does neutering help with humping?



## BroadwayBaby (Sep 25, 2014)

So, Ziggy likes to hump. For the most part, he humps the air behind certain dogs, but he does hump the dogs sometimes too, which makes the dog mad and could could potentially lead to conflict. He's 15 months old and hasn't been neutered, mostly because my mom can't decide if are going to continue showing him. I'd like to get him neutered, and I was also wondering if neutering would help with the humping issue.
Did you see a difference with your dogs after they were neutered, or did you not see any noticeable difference? 
Thank you in advance!!


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm no expert, but I don't believe neutering will help with that. I think you have to work on correcting the behavior when he does it. My puppy has been humping since 9 weeks out of excitement, not hormones and I had a dog growing up that humped well after he was neutered. Also, females hump.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

> *Does neutering help with humping?*


The short answer is NO!


Inappropriate Humping is a training and socialization issue.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Swampcollie said:


> The short answer is NO!
> 
> 
> Inappropriate Humping is a training and socialization issue.


What he said


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

I was one of the lucky ones. Casper only humped toys and never humped again after he was neutered. He was 13 months old.

It can happen, but don't count on it.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

BroadwayBaby said:


> So, Ziggy likes to hump. For the most part, he humps the air behind certain dogs, but he does hump the dogs sometimes too, which makes the dog mad and could could potentially lead to conflict. He's 15 months old and hasn't been neutered, mostly because my mom can't decide if are going to continue showing him. I'd like to get him neutered, and I was also wondering if neutering would help with the humping issue.
> Did you see a difference with your dogs after they were neutered, or did you not see any noticeable difference?
> Thank you in advance!!


My sister swears it did for her dogs, but I think it may have been coincidence.

Where is Ziggy doing this behavior?


----------



## Lise123 (Jan 1, 2014)

I have heard it doesn't, but my MIL's dog was just neutered at five for medical reasons (some sort of a hernia meant he HAD to do it). He was a constant, rude little humper before the surgery, so I'll post if that changes! My dog spent an entire weekend telling him off this fall, ugh.:yuck:

The worst, though, was when my son told me, "The dog loves me so much he's hugging my leg!" Ick.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

my worst humper was neutered at 7 months


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My experience with all dogs I have had neutered that it does cut the humping down by 95 percent. Usually take about two months after the neuter. i am told though that a dog can be trained to not hump, too.


----------



## Jim and Hank (Jun 29, 2011)

Normal dog behaviour, varies with every dog. The less dominant of my 10 year old females humps my 12 year male, I believe to signal what she feels is place in the pecking order. Every once in awhile the dominant 10 year old female, while watching this will start humping the other female. They all get along fine. Just normal dog behaviour.


----------



## Samson_ (Apr 12, 2015)

Sam used to hump anything and everything he could get his paws on (including his best friend, Sprocket) before he got neutered around six months old. Since then, he's never humped anything ever again and still pees like a puppy though he's a little over a year now.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I've always been told - don't let them practice behavior that you don't want. So we stop Noah immediately, and if needed, completely remove him from the situation.


----------



## MoltenGirl (Aug 4, 2015)

rabernet said:


> I've always been told - don't let them practice behavior that you don't want. So we stop Noah immediately, and if needed, completely remove him from the situation.


Rabernet, I caught my guy doing this to my husband yesterday and I immediately took him by the collar and gently pulled him down and then placed him inside his crate 

What do you do in those circumstances if I may ask? I just want to make sure I'm correcting him properly


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

As Rabernet said. If you don't want the behavior - stop it. Duke is almost 5 months old. When he was little he was never big into humping toys, or other dogs unless he was playing. He would get excited while I played or trained with him and occasionally would hump my arm. I would then grab his collar and say "NO" and then make him sit until he settled down. When he would play with other dogs at the age of 11 weeks old, he would hump with excitement (of course his humping is all done with excitement at a young age) but of course we did not allow humping whatsoever. We did not want it to develop into an issue later on with him thinking it's okay to hump even just for excitement. With this type of training, he has not humped anyone or another dog since he was 11 weeks old, he is now 18 weeks old.

I do not believe neutering will help a dog with humping. I met a 10 year old Golden Retriever who humped every dog they encountered and was neutered. It was so horrendous the owner had to tell me, "I'm sorry if Bruiser humps your dog, he humps every dog we see while walking!"


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Max was neutered at about 8 months. His humping decreased immediately. He still humps occasionally, usually when he is excited about something.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

MoltenGirl said:


> Rabernet, I caught my guy doing this to my husband yesterday and I immediately took him by the collar and gently pulled him down and then placed him inside his crate
> 
> What do you do in those circumstances if I may ask? I just want to make sure I'm correcting him properly


I re-direct, or if he's playing with other dogs we know, and he starts to hump, the play date is over for him. 

I think you did fine.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Max - aka "the happy humper" was neutered at 6 months. Never made a bit of difference. I'm in the minority, I know, but I figure if he's not humping people, it's not a big deal. I do not allow him to hump strange dogs, that would be stupid - but when he and his buddies are together, sometimes we think we've stumbled into doggieporn.com


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

laprincessa said:


> Max - aka "the happy humper" was neutered at 6 months. Never made a bit of difference. I'm in the minority, I know, but I figure if he's not humping people, it's not a big deal.


Heh - we were like that when we had our first golden. We thought it was funny. Our dog mainly just humped couch cushions or pillows or toys....

But then we brought home our second boy and then it really became a big problem. A lot of humping in excess. Because the one boy had not been corrected really - it was very difficult to get him to knock it off. And stop chasing his brother around. 

In addition we then had two dogs pulling cushions off the couch and pillows and blankets and so on... 

After we lost our first boy - our #2 boy was easier to manage because he wasn't as "obsessed" as the first boy. And the dogs we brought home after that were trained right from day one.

And to this day - I have two male dogs who have never even tried mounting each other or anything around the house. A lot of this is correction and discouragement right from the start.

Now, it might change if I let my younger boy be bred (I've had people asking and I've pushed that issue off). But in general, most dogs who will not be bred or anything should be very easy to train and manage so they don't pick up those kinds of behaviors.


----------



## Pdljmpr (Apr 4, 2015)

No,,,Cody our 2 yr old does this and our 1 yr old femaile also does it to him, both are "fixed".


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Megora said:


> Heh - we were like that when we had our first golden. We thought it was funny. Our dog mainly just humped couch cushions or pillows or toys....
> 
> But then we brought home our second boy and then it really became a big problem. A lot of humping in excess. Because the one boy had not been corrected really - it was very difficult to get him to knock it off. And stop chasing his brother around.
> 
> ...


Max never pulled cushions off furniture - the only toy he actually humps is his giant panda. I know that most people find it unacceptable, but it's never bothered us - and I totally correct and redirect if he even thinks of humping a person.


----------



## MoltenGirl (Aug 4, 2015)

rabernet said:


> I re-direct, or if he's playing with other dogs we know, and he starts to hump, the play date is over for him.
> 
> I think you did fine.


I firmly believe the key is to re-direct the behaviour. I spoke with a friend of mine who's a breeder of dogs for over 35 years and she told me that this is definitely a phase that they will outgrow. She suggested that I do not under any circumstances bring attention to it when it happens. Instead, I was told to redirect him with a toy or a treat or another activity to distract him from the unwanted behavior 


Thank you Rabernet & LaPrincessa xx


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

Yuki's intact and 4 yrs old. I corrected him by saying "off" and a shake to his collar since he was a puppy if he tried humping people or my teddy bears. I later made a pillow just for his humping problem and directed him to the pillow every time he was excited and wanted to hump. I was strict about it. I have cats at home and I kept strict watch at the beginning to keep him off my first cat. He never did it with any people, toys or animals (dogs or cats) after the "humping pillow" trick. 

He doesn't touch any other pillows, blankets etc If he wants to hump he finds his "humping pillow". I plan to get him neutered but humping issue is under control (mostly) for now.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

MoltenGirl said:


> I firmly believe the key is to re-direct the behaviour. I spoke with a friend of mine who's a breeder of dogs for over 35 years and she told me that this is definitely a phase that they will outgrow. She suggested that I do not under any circumstances bring attention to it when it happens. Instead, I was told to redirect him with a toy or a treat or another activity to distract him from the unwanted behavior
> 
> 
> Thank you Rabernet & LaPrincessa xx


\
Max is 8 and a half years old. That's one really long phase!


----------

